# 521 auger runs nonstop



## ColoJeeper (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have a Toro 521 that I'm having problems with. It was serviced in Sept, including both belts. I recently noticed that as soon as it is started, the auger begins to turn. The throwing power seems to have decreased also. The company that did the work is now shutdown and the new owner doesn't have time for the next few weeks to look at it. I looked up the belts and it has the right ones on. Any help you can give would be great! This was my stepfathers and was given to me when he passed. He would always do all of the neighbors walks and I want to keep up his tradition, so I need it running asap! By the way, love the forum!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

There is an adjustment for your machine.


----------



## ColoJeeper (Mar 26, 2016)

Was hoping that was the case, but also hoped for a little more help on which setting and how to fix it


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I believe the bolt on the idler pulley is slotted. You can loosen the bolt and lower the tension on the belt and then tighten it back down. Have a look through these videos.

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=belt+adjust

Your description of the problem is odd though. If the auger keeps turning that means the belt is too tight. If the throwing performance is bad that means the belt is slipped and too loose...

Does it seem like the belt is slipping or does it seem like the engine itself is bogging down?


----------



## ColoJeeper (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for the link, I actually watched this one yesterday while I was trying tougher it out. Mine doesn't adjust and like that one though. I went after some lighter snow today and it seems to be throwing it like it should. So, I guess the main issue is that the auger runs when it shouldn't and the belt is not slipping. The numbers on the belt match what Toro requires. 

One thing that I noticed today is that attached to the pulpy that moves forward when you squeez the handle is what appears to be like a small brake pad. It sits against the bottom pulpy until you squeez the handle. Any thoughts?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ColoJeeper said:


> One thing that I noticed today is that attached to the pulpy that moves forward when you squeez the handle is what appears to be like a small brake pad. It sits against the bottom pulpy until you squeez the handle. Any thoughts?


That brake pad should be on the OUTSIDE, flat part of the belt, not between the belt and the pulley. When you release the clutch to stop the auger, the brake pad should land on the flat side of the belt and pulley to stop the auger. If you have the belt running against the outside of the brake arm, between the V part of the belt and the pulley, the first thing that will probably happen is your belt will get shredded, plus there will not be enough slack on the belt to let the auger stop as the slack is being taken up by the brake arm in the wrong place. Actually, the belt is in the wrong place in relation to the brake arm.


----------



## ColoJeeper (Mar 26, 2016)

thanks, I guess I should clarify. The thing that looks like a breakpad is on the outside of the pully (not sure why autocorrect changed to pulpy). Is this something that can be replaced or adjusted?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ColoJeeper said:


> thanks, I guess I should clarify. The thing that looks like a breakpad is on the outside of the pully (not sure why autocorrect changed to pulpy). Is this something that can be replaced or adjusted?


Correct me if I am wrong, but is the brake you mentioned attached to the same plate as the idler wheel, at the opposite end? When the clutch is engaged, the idler wheel puts pressure on the belt, and the brake pad moves away from the pulley?

Can you get a good photo of the part and post it? The brake pad is supposed to run on the outside of the pulley, but the belt also has to be on the pulley so that the brake hits both the pulley and belt. If the brake is on the pulley but the belt is on the back side of the brake, not in the pulley where the brake is hitting, that's a problem


----------



## ColoJeeper (Mar 26, 2016)

skutflut said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but is the brake you mentioned attached to the same plate as the idler wheel, at the opposite end? When the clutch is engaged, the idler wheel puts pressure on the belt, and the brake pad moves away from the pulley?
> 
> Can you get a good photo of the part and post it? The brake pad is supposed to run on the outside of the pulley, but the belt also has to be on the pulley so that the brake hits both the pulley and belt. If the brake is on the pulley but the belt is on the back side of the brake, not in the pulley where the brake is hitting, that's a problem


Not wrong at all! That is exactly how it looks, but it appears as though that pad isn't either making a strong enough contact or is worn out. Can I change it?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ColoJeeper said:


> Not wrong at all! That is exactly how it looks, but it appears as though that pad isn't either making a strong enough contact or is worn out. Can I change it?


*You know if you posted some pics of this problem that is presenting itself onto us. I just might be able to figure it out. k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ColoJeeper said:


> Not wrong at all! That is exactly how it looks, but it appears as though that pad isn't either making a strong enough contact or is worn out. Can I change it?


You might be able to change it if you can identify what the pad is made of. Possible the return spring is also weak. Can you see what holds the pad to the steel frame of the bracket? Rivets, screws, glue??

We could still use some photos of the whole assembly or a full part number and serial of the machine to find a manual or parts listing.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

have you tried adjusting the bolt at the bottom of the rod that comes down from the handlebar lever


----------



## ColoJeeper (Mar 26, 2016)

detdrbuzzard said:


> have you tried adjusting the bolt at the bottom of the rod that comes down from the handlebar lever


I tried to adjust it, but nothing changed. I tried to take some pics, but you can't see much without me taking the whole thing apart, which I plan to do soon.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

it really sounds like the belt is too short


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

The plastic pulley brake pad just snaps into a square hole in the arm.Google for a picture of the part and compare to yours to see how badly it is worn.Adjust linkage according to owner's manual.Having the EXACT belt helps a lot,too.The OEM belt should measure 3/8 x 29 5/8.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

what kind of belt do you have on there???????????????? did you get it from a auto parts store?????????????????????? did they just size it up and toss you one that is only meant for a car???????????????????????


----------



## ColoJeeper (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you for all of the replies! I will google the brake pad and see how close mine looks. The belt was replaced by the repair shop and according to the Toro site it's the correct one. Hopefully we are done with the snow season until November so I can find some time to dig into this thing.

Thanks again,
Seth


----------

